# Savage 10FP-LE2B



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I am going to get a new rifle both for target and hunting. Does anyone have any experience with these rifles. I figure .308 is plenty big to kill antelope, mule deer and whitetails but was wondering what people think of the gun itself.

Any thoughts would be great. I am looking at Rem. 700 also but I don't want to have to buy all the aftermarket gadgets. I'd like to get something that will be accurate out of the box with a good trigger.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

GG

Good choice, Good Cal. get the accu-trigger. the factory package scopes are inexpensive. upgrade if possible.

Have fun!

Bob


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont think you will be dissappointed, good choice :beer: :sniper:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Good choice, I have a 10FP and have been very happy with it. You'll love the accutrigger.

huntin1


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I'd like to get something that will be accurate out of the box with a good trigger.


Remington claims to be the most accurate gun right out of the box. A good friend of mine is an Army Calvary Scout in Iraq (second tour) and in a letter this month he said the Army has bought a bunch of Remington's for their snipers, he didn't say what caliber.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ya i would recommend all rifles center or rimfire with that accutrigger. That is one of the better recent inventions made by gun manufactures


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

buckseye said:


> Remington claims to be the most accurate gun right out of the box.


You're right, they "claim" to be, but the Savage "IS" the most accurate out of the box. 



> A good friend of mine is an Army Calvary Scout in Iraq (second tour) and in a letter this month he said the Army has bought a bunch of Remington's for their snipers, he didn't say what caliber.


The Army does use Remingtons for their snipers, but they are not the same rifle that is sold to the public, they are worked over extensively. Which is normally what you have to do to a Remington to get it to shoot as good as an "out of the box" Savage.  8)

:lol:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree. I dont know for sure but I highly doubt the Army would give their snipers "out of the box" Remingtons. However, it is the Army..... :wink:

AAAAAHHHHHH come on huntin1!!! In my experiences I think they are pretty damn close....Your just a "Savage pimp"... :lol: :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

GG the savage is a great choice. If you get the package deal, the scope will get you buy until you want to upgrade. I recommend upgrading. But the best rifle I have bought recently is the Tikka T3. It cost more and does not come with a scope. But I bought this two years ago coming this march. So others have upgraded (detach clip, free float barrel, trigger, degree bolt.) Savage had the accu-trigger and it is great. But Savage (back then) did not come with all the other stuff. They might have now. Plus the Tikka price has rose conciderabley. Just my two pennies....But the savage is a good gun. :sniper:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy,

In most cases they are close. However, alot of the Remingtons need the bolt locking lugs lapped to get decent contact, Savages floating bolt design eliminates that need.

I just think you get more for your money with a Savage.

But you are right, I am a Savage pimp. :lol: :lol: They should be paying me royalties or sumthin.  :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

I went to Gandermountain today to buy some gifts and I held many models of Savage. Boy, I just hate that ugly feel of holding the squared block forearm. I would rather get a remington 700 and have the forearm rounded and feel confortable, same with the grip and stock.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I just got my first .30-cal rifle, a Savage 10FP-LE2. I think I'm in love.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I bought a cheap (229 on sale) Stevens (Made by Savage as their value line) a couple of months ago brand new. This model does not have the accutrigger, but can be adjusted by a gunsmith. It is a .308. I have done nothing to it other than mount a quality scope (I kind of feel like the kids with a 500 dollar car with $2000 rims and a $3000 stereo as the scope cost 3x the amount of the gun). Anyways this rifle with select factory rounds will consistanty group around an inch and with the right handloads will be around 1/2-3/4 inch at 100 yards. This is by far my least expensive rifle (Cant call something this accurate cheap) but will just about outshoot anything else I own. I would highly recommend the Savage/Steven. After you see how they shoot, you won't care how it looks, hell mine could be hot pink and I wouldnt mind if it continues to group like this.


----------

